# curret research in cfs and fibromyalgia



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Dr. Andrew J. Wright, reports to his colleagues, "In order to understand[Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and fibromyalgia], an awareness of some of thenewer specialties, such as Neuroendocrinoimmunolgy, Chronobiology,Toxicology and Integrative Medicine has been important in formulatingthese ideas. Some of the more controversial ideas emerging in medicineare also described. You will not find the answers in your undergraduatetextbooks! The 'one disease, one diagnosis, one drug approach,' does notapply with this group of illnesses."Read this article at http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=4016 [AOL: Read it here] --------------------------------------------- Send posts to mailto:CO-CURE###listserv.nodak.edu Join or leave the list at http://www.co-cure.org/sub.htm Select list topic options at http://www.co-cure.org/topics.htm Co-Cure Archives: http://listserv.nodak.edu/archives/co-cure.html ---------------------------------------------tom


----------

